# معلومة_تهمك خطورة الفول ‏السوداني عليك ؟ تابعي :



## ABOTARBO (26 سبتمبر 2015)

اختي ‏الحامل :

معلومة_تهمك
خطورة الفول ‏السوداني عليك ؟ تابعي :
دكتور:
في ‏فرنسا الدكاترة المتخصصين في أمراض ‏النساء يمنعون منعا باتا على النساء الحوامل تناول ‏الفول السوداني لتفادي أضرار على الجنين فما قولكم في ذلك؟ بارك الله فيكم و جازاكم عنا خير الجزاء.
الجواب: 
نعم،هذا لأنّ الفول السوداني يمكن أن يتسبب في حدوث ‏تحسّس ، كما أنه ومثل بقية ‏الحبوب يمكن أن يصاب بنوع من ‏الفطريات تعرف باسم ‏الرشاشية ويمكن أن تفرز سمّا يعرف باسم الأفلاتوكسين ، و هو يؤذي الكبد وقد يؤدّي إلى حدوث تشمّعه ، كما أنه يعتبر سببا في حدوث سرطان الكبد عافى الله الجميع. وتصاب معظم أنواع الحبوب بهذا النوع من الفطريات أثناء تخزينها أو حتى أثناء حصادها . وفي عام 2003 في كينيا توفي 120 شخصا بسبب ‏التسمم بالأفلاتوكسين جرّاء أكلهم لنوع من الذرة كانت نسبة هذا السّمّ فيها عالية جدا. لهذا كان الحذر واجبا بالنسبة للحوامل خاصّة.​


----------

